

Ask HN: Delaware LLCs living in California - where is your bank account? - pccc

I have a Delaware LLC and I live in CA. If I open a bank account in CA, I have to get a foreign qualification and pay $800/year franchise tax, which is way too much.<p>If you are in a similar situation, where did you open your bank account?
======
alain94040
By virtue of living of California and conducting any kind of business in CA,
you'll have to pay the franchise tax. Establishing a bank account is such a
case, but frankly, unless you only work for that LLC when you are traveling
outside California, you'll get hit. You can hide, but that's a different
question.

~~~
yourabi
Do all YC startups that move to MV pay the franchise tax for at least one yer?

------
quellhorst
Incorporate in your home state, otherwise you need to register as a foreign
corp in whatever state you will be doing business in.

